# Pointer for flat screen TVs



## HarryN (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I give presentations to customers and many now use flat screen TVs in the conference rooms.

The traditional laser pointer "spot" is so well absorbed by the screen that I have had to move back to a stick pointer to point out details on the screen.

I know that the spot size would be large even with a well focused flashlight, but has anyone tried to use a broad spectrum flashlight (incan or HID) on a flat screen TV to see if it is at all possible to use ?

I have an old incan but it is not a tight beam enough beam (stream light SL-20)

In a perfect world, something like a 2 x CR123 would be a good size. The actual run time use is minimal so that is not a big issue.

Distance to the scree would be 10 - 25 feet.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 21, 2015)

I've got both red and green laser pointers. The red one is adsorbed into the screen on a Samsung 55" set. The green laser works quite well. The green laser is adjustable for focus and I really didn't see much change in the spot size of the laser beam being projected on the screen.

The green laser was purchased off of eBay and uses a single CR123 cell. The claimed power is <5 mW and the frequency is listed at 532nm +/_10nm.

I think I purchased three of the lasers for under $50. Well made for the price.


----------

